# AI Question...How many straws??



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

I am curious about the number of straws it would normally take per doe. I know there will be a HUGE learning curve and my success rate will/should hopefully increase as I get more comfortable and learn more...but, in general how many straws?

Also, when having a buck collected, do most of you just do the 30 straw minimum or more? I am having Bio-genetics here next week and am very excited about the next phase in this adventure with goats.

Lastly, what all should I buy from them? I saw on another post that the hi-bred gun may be the way to go. Someone else suggested the disposables as well....any more opinions on that?

Thanks so much,

Paula


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi Paula,

I highly recommend BIO-Genics - both their collecting services and their excellent products.

I LOVE the Hi-Bred gun! I highly recommend it. In fact, I actually have the protocol. Teresa had me try it out before it was even on the market... needless to say, I feel that it is the best gun on the market today. The insert sheaths are wonderful. I also very highly recommend the BIO-Light. I have used several AI lights on the market, pen lights, etc. NOTHING comes close to the BIO-Light.

The disposable guns are no longer being made so keep this in mind when you make your purchases.

I have BIO collect my bucks each year. I always take more than the minimum as I sell a lot of semen (You wouldn't have wanted to pay my bill from BIO this year!). I recommend this only if you have a market for your semen. Semen sales have slowed down some this year. Get the 30 straws if you just want insurance in the tank. For a successful collection you must have a couple does in a good, strong heat. Since your stop wasn't planned, you will need to make _sure_ you have does in heat on a short notice.

When I AI, I use one straw as I am confident with my timing.

Don and Teresa are excellent in what they do. I always feed them while they are here. If you want to discuss your stop privately or get some tips, discuss equipment, etc. feel free to PM me.

Sara

p.s.
Have fun at collection... whatcha cooking?


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

Great response, thank you so much. And, yes I will be PM'ing you this afternoon.

Thanks again,

Paula


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

> Also, when having a buck collected, do most of you just do the 30 straw minimum or more?


Depends on the quality of the buck.
On my Togg buck, I've seen what he produces, I know what he corrects, and I know his consitancy. When he was 7mo.old I had him collected. Took 30 straws. Since his daughters have freshened, been LA'ed,and production tested, I've him collected twice more.

It can take up to 3-4 yrs. to "prove" a buck-longer in small herds. With the semen in the tank, I can sell them to make room for another buck and still have their genetics to use IF they "prove" out. Just because a buck is from SUPER X sire and SUPER Y dam...genetics still play a very important role in what they will reproduce.

Young unproven bucks I generally take 30 straws until they prove what they can do. I figure...30 straws is cheaper to splash against the barn wall than 50-100.
Kaye


----------



## Bilrite Farms (Oct 26, 2007)

Paula,

Since having them at your stop is like going through a feed store or candy store, looking at their catalog ahead of time might help with the impulse purchases. Talk to Sara to find out what you need. They have some new storage containers that are real handy to have and they aren't very expensive. Don and Teresa are wonderful folks and do a terrific job. Tell them "hi" from me too. 

Duh... I never responded on the number of straws. It is good to have an idea in your head before hand of how many you want from each buck. That makes it a bit easier to plan. I'm terrible about trying to decide how many so I sit down and do the math on cost too - that really helps keep your perspective. The number of straws you get can very greatly, even by year of collection. I had one buck that I knew I wanted all straws from... and I got a lot from him LOL - figured I'd only get about 30-40 from him but he was a good'un.

Trisha
ps - don't forget the fresh chicken eggs... or else you might be running all over trying to locate some :lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

Bilrite Farms said:


> ps - don't forget the fresh chicken eggs... or else you might be running all over trying to locate some :lol


Exactly! :blush I never have chicken eggs so I depend on Trisha. She was short this year and searched all over BFE to find some. Thankfully she was successful! 

Sara


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

Also, straw quantity depends here on age especially if he is a good producer as is our Senior herdsire, Hershey, is 7 year old , so this year we collected 105 straws out of him but we have two young bucks that we will only collect max. 30 out of until proven.

Autumn


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

Regarding the number of straws to collect on a young or unproven buck. I really think it depends on what you can and cannot live with. 

We had an awesome LaMancha buck, excellent bloodlines, beautiful and correct... the whole package. As a baby he collected something like 125 straws. Since he was young, unproven and we had the chance (or so we thought) to collect him in the future, we opted to only take 60 straws. I sold everything but 20 straws I kept for myself that first year. The buck sadly died that August so we were never able to collect him again. Now he is siring lovely offspring and I only have 20 straws! 

Long story short, don't let the old addage of a buck being young and unproven keep you from collecting more than 30 straws. I would rather have spent the money and gotten all the semen I could out of him, even if it meant I had to pitch it if he didn't work out, than to be without a comfortable amount. If a buck is very promising and you know the lines... go for it. 

Age can affect semen quantities good or bad. You may have a young buck that collects tons of semen the first year but in subsequent years he doesn't collect well. Vice versa, a young buck may not collect well at all as a baby but go on to produce excellent amounts of semen as an older animal. It really depends on the buck, management and from collection to collection.

So much to think about. 

Sara


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

Thank you all so much...what great information and yes, so much to think about. 

Trisha, I am a really bad impusle buyer....great idea...I am going to make a list try and stick to it. I am leaving tmr for NAILE so I will be pretty tapped by next week I am sure....I LOVE shopping at NAILE!!!

Thanks again,

Paula


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome to the never ending world of semen shopping  Isn't it fun?!

I only use one straw per doe -- unless she fools me and is still in heat 12 hours later. That doesn't happen to me very often anymore.

I got 30 straws on each of my young boys this year, plus another 30 on an older buck I traded Baxter for. The ONE buck I never got collected -- DIED -- and of course, sired some of my nicest girls. Go figure.

Teresa and Don will help you out a ton. Tell them I said HI too 

Tracy


----------

